# برنامج حساب أحمال التبريد فى قمة الروعة



## alaa_84 (27 أبريل 2009)

رابط التحميل


http://rapidshare.de/files/46929761/cooling_load_calculation.rar.html​


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (28 أبريل 2009)

_الله عليك يا علاء باشا ايه الجمال والابداع ده منتظرين المزيد والمزيد منك دائما _
_شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا البرنامج الجميل _
_عزت الشرقاوى_
_طنطا_


----------



## sniper87 (28 أبريل 2009)

أخي جاري التحميل
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_84 (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى sniper87 & م. عزت الشرقاوى على المرور وموفقين إن شاء الله


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (29 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز علاء لى استفسار عن البرنامج . قولى نكتب اية فى خانة البرتيشن partitions
وشكرا جزيلا اخى المهندس علاء


----------



## ابو خليل طه (29 أبريل 2009)

اخي alaa_84
هل من الممكن ان تضع هذا البرنامج على موقع آخر غير الرابدشير 
مع الف شكر


----------



## elnazeer71 (29 أبريل 2009)

Thanks alot for this valuable program


----------



## سامى يوسف دياب (29 أبريل 2009)

كيف يمكننى تحميل البرنامج وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (29 أبريل 2009)

م عزت الشرقاوى قال:


> اخى العزيز علاء لى استفسار عن البرنامج . قولى نكتب اية فى خانة البرتيشن partitions
> وشكرا جزيلا اخى المهندس علاء


 
أخى الكريم قم بوضع مساحة الــ partitions فى الخانة (طول * عرض)


----------



## الهاوي م11 (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور ماقصرت:56:


----------



## الهاوي م11 (30 أبريل 2009)

أسباب أحتراق أسلاك الكبستور في المكيف الإسبلت


----------



## djilalidokkar (30 أبريل 2009)

Merciiiiiiiii alike khoya


----------



## alaa_84 (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا أخوانى على المرور


----------



## alaa_84 (2 مايو 2009)

برنامج رائع جدا لاتترك الفرصة فيمكن ألا تعود مرة ثانية.


----------



## الدكة (2 مايو 2009)

رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## bobstream (3 مايو 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 مايو 2009)

*The page cannot be found *


----------



## alaa_84 (4 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم الملف سليم حاول تحمله مرة ثانية واصبر عليه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 مايو 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> أخى الكريم الملف سليم حاول تحمله مرة ثانية واصبر عليه


 
حاولت تحميله أكثر من عشرون مرة وفي كل مرة يعطي
Download-session invalid
هل من الممكن ان تضع هذا البرنامج على موقع آخر غير الرابدشير
وجمه بسيط يمكن وضعه كملف مرفق في رد 
مع الف شكر


----------



## alaa_84 (7 مايو 2009)

برنامج خطير جدا لاتفوتك الفرصة


----------



## vendetta (24 مايو 2009)

الظاهر ان رجالة تعليم صناعى مواضيعهم بقت علامه مسجله 
بقولك ايه يابشمهندس علاء ماتحطها هناك فى شعبة التبريدوالتكييف فى الموقع​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفعنا بكم


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي علاء على البرنامج الرائع
واستأذنك بارفاق برنامجك كملف مرفق وذلك للاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من انزاله من الرابط
عساني اكسب اجرا دون ان ينقص من اجرك شيء

برنامج الاخ علاء في الملف المرفق


----------



## احمد نصيف (25 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يونيو 2009)

اولا الملف غير موجود وشكرا لك كثيرا واوجة شكرا ودعاء اخر للاخ الذي ارفق البرنامج ضمن التعليق بارك الله فيكم


----------



## FREE4AYMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المشاركه القيمة


----------



## papa (23 يوليو 2009)

أخى الكريم شكرا لك على البرنامج وقد قمت بتحمله ولكن للأسف لم يعمل لدى 
ممكن تشرح لى طريقة العمل ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## برنس العرب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## karim49 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

_الله عليك يا علاء باشا ايه الجمال والابداع ده منتظرين المزيد والمزيد منك دائما 
شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا البرنامج الجميل _


----------



## yaseenk (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الزملاء الكرام اريد فتح ورشة لتصنيع الدكتات ارجو تزويدي بقائمة المعدات اللازمة و طريقة التصنيع و الحساب و العزل و لكم الشكر


----------



## محمد تكيف (2 ديسمبر 2009)

باركالله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت تحمله على الفور شيرد 
الرابط لايعمل 
و مشكور


----------



## سمير شربك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## بو عمار (22 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج طيب مشكور


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ، شكراَ


----------



## طلال ا (27 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبد الرحمن طه (27 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابوالبدر (28 يناير 2010)

مش عاارف احمل البرنامج""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الصانع (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس مضر (31 يناير 2010)

برنامج حلو وخفيف وظريف ........شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## أبو أسحاق (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفعنا الله وأياك بذلك


----------



## m-hassan (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## kamy1 (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير وبارك لكم علي المجهود المتميز ***************


----------



## احسان الشبل (6 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## said.elhawary (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياخى الكريم


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (7 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز جزاك اله خيرا 
ارجو توضيح خطوات استخدام البرنامج ماهي المدخلات المطلوبة ومكان وضعها واين مخل مساحة الدور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mkhd (17 مايو 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

فى مشكلة فى الوصلة
وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## abolayth (18 مايو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر
لكن هذا ما وجدت:
لا يمكن أن يكون الملف موجود. يرجى التحقق من رابط التحميل


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (21 مايو 2010)

إخواني الأفاضل أعزكم الله أريد معرفة سعة الوحده التي تحفظ ثلاثه طن بطاطس للعرض في مجمع إستهلاكي وشكراً جزاكم الله عنا خيرا الجزاء


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (21 مايو 2010)

اللهم اتي نفوسنا تقواهاوزكها أنت خير من زكاها واهدنا بالعلم ماينفعنا وأجعله قائدنا إلي جنتك ولا تجعله سائقنا إلي عذابك وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي أله وصحابته الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (21 مايو 2010)

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام علي المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 مايو 2010)

برنامج روعة شكراً للجهود المبذولة أتمنى الموفقية للجميع


----------



## bannrose (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور لكن الملف محذوف


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (11 يونيو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تشرفنا بالمصرى ولى كل الفخر علما بآنى فى طريقى لتنزيل البرنامج لكن حاسس انى سوف اجد شئ جديد وقوى والى الملتقى فى رد آخر بعد تنزيل البرنامج .


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (11 يونيو 2010)

*كم شرفت بك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ العزيز والمهندس الفاضل كم كنت احب ان اجد فعلا برنامج قوى كما تفضلتم سيادتكم , وكم كنت افضل ان تقدمه بإسمكم الكريم حيث يشترك فى المنتدى زملاء كثيرون وعلى ديانات مختلفة 
وفى منتدانا هذا نهتم بالهندسة التى يتعلمها ويعلمها طلبة ودكاترة واساتذه لم يهتموا بديانتهم سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحيين او حتى يهود فالعلم للعلم والوطن للمواطنين والدين لله سبحانه وتعالى .
اخى العزيز والابن الغالى : ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لكلامى هذا, واعلم انى لست بشاب صغير, وكل ما ارجوه لك ولكل اخ وزميل الا نقحم دياناتنا فى مجال علمنا او عملنا او هواياتنا حتى لايتعرض الدين لإساءة .
اخوكم , فتحى الجبيلى


----------



## محمد باقر توفيق1 (7 يوليو 2010)

كيف احمل البرنامج


----------



## محب الحرمين (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ فتحي الجبيلي طبعا احنا في منتدي علمي لكن الحياة التي نحياها يجب ان تكون لله لان الدنيا الي فناء


----------



## mech_mahmoud (8 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايديك 
وبارك الله فيك
وربنا ينور علينا وعليك


----------



## المهندس شاطر (2 أغسطس 2010)

اللع عليك يا اخ علاء وجزاك الله الف خير 
وشكرا جزيلا اخ ابو اسامة 63 لان عن طريقك حصلت البرنامج 
مجهود رائع شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الملف برضه بيدي error ياريت تعمل update للمواضيع بتاعتك 
لانها شكلها مفيده او ارفعهم على سيرفر اخر 
ورمضان كريم*​


----------



## سيفاك (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على برنامج الرهيب اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ammar-sl (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gorandara (12 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks but the link no more working!!


----------



## محمد حسين النبراوى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عايز احمل برنامج حساب احمال التبريد


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## digital1982 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## elyazidmohamed (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## azeezrooh (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اثابك الله اخي


----------



## e-hisham (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود 

*Download not available*

*The following download is not available:*

http://rapidshare.com/files/46929761/cooling_load_calculation.rar.html*0 KB*

*The file of the above link no longer exists. This could be for several reasons:*

The uploader deleted the file
The file contained illegal *******s and was deleted from our Abuse team
The file is incorrect
The server is busy and can not process the request.

This file was not found on our server.


----------



## yosief soliman (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج
برنامج سهل ومفيد


----------



## ORGO (5 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز alaaتبين ان الرابط لتحميل برنامج حساب احمال التبريد لايعمل هل هناك طريق ى
اخر لتحميله مع الشكر لك ولكل الأخوة وألأخوات في الملتقى علما اني بحاجة ماسه للبرنامج


----------



## maher4u (6 فبراير 2011)

*رائع جدا بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هشام فياض (20 أبريل 2011)

أرجو توفير البرنامج جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (20 أبريل 2011)

download not available


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ll_just_m_ll (22 أبريل 2011)

التنزيل غير فعال
ازا في موقع تاني 
لو سمحت


----------



## م.ابوطلال (18 يوليو 2011)

الأخ علاء لعلك تجعل كلمة مسلم التي في توقيعك هي الأولى


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

لا يوجد هذا البرنامج في الربط المذكور


----------



## احمد الزاكر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط مش شغال ممكن لو سمحت ترفعوا على رابط اخر-------- ولكم اطيب التمنيات


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## hamdy96 (31 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكررررررررررر


----------



## وائل الشال (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

The following download is not available


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (24 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## mount mecca (27 أبريل 2013)

تحميل غير موجود وان وجد نريد طريقة استخدامه اي العمل به


----------



## مروان البنا (27 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل فما العمل


----------



## Ma7ame7o (27 أبريل 2013)

استفسار 
ما هى طريقة تقدير حمل التكييف المركزى لمبنى قبل التصميم المعمارى


----------



## mahmoud atallah (27 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سامي الحرداني (29 مايو 2013)

الموقع لا يسمح لي بإضافة رابط ولكن البرنامج موجود على 4shared اعمل بحث عن Cooling load calculation.rar وستجده عند الناشر A.AL-AWADI


----------



## kobani81 (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله في ياباشمهندس على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مهندس حيدر السعدي (2 يونيو 2013)

أخي العزيز لايوجد ملف لحميلة من هذا الرابط فقط العنوان والحجم هو صفر ..... جزاكم الله خيراً ..... أجو اعادة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Jamil Jalabi (22 فبراير 2015)

البرنامج غير قابل للتحميل


----------



## Amir Almodhaffar (7 يونيو 2016)

شكراً جزيلاً على كل حال الرابط لايعمل


----------



## spyhunter (11 يونيو 2016)

thanks alot


----------



## omar mbarki (14 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم مشكور​


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (15 يونيو 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng.mhk (28 يونيو 2016)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

